# Orange Juice



## Toby_H (Sep 18, 2010)

So I have a 4'+ 12 lb '08 Varnyard Arg Black & White Tegu...

He eats a wide array of meats including ground turkey, beef liver, chicken gizzards, crustations, etc... as well as whole foods such as hairless mice, chicks and live fish... and scrambled eggs or raw egg yolks...

I've offered a host of fruits and vegetables but in general he's just not interested. He does eat grapes on occasion but very rarely accepts any others...

But just now I was pouring myself a glass of OJ as the Tegu free roamed the house. He tried crawling up my leg as I ignored him and poured my juice. So I put a little in a dish and offered it to him. To my surprise he drank it all and seemed eager for more. So I got his larger dish and gave him about a 6 oz serving and he drank it all. 

I myself drink a good bit of juice and stock a fairly wide variety. I think I may experiment a bit with different fruit/vegetable juices just to see what he likes. 

Any workds of wisdom to consider appreciated... and of course I'll share the results of what he likes and what he doesn't...


----------



## Curtis T (Sep 18, 2010)

Please keep us informed I am very interested in all the info as I am hopeing after the first of the year I will be getting my first Tegu and I am trying to find as much info as I can befor I get one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

That is rather amusing yet also intriguing  I love orange juice, never thought a lizard and I would have something like that in common!


----------



## tora (Sep 19, 2010)

Juice is good so long as it's pretty close to natural. You don't want them getting too much sugar or whatever else they put into some juices these days.


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 23, 2010)

Intresting, I was always told that citrus of any kind was bad for reptiles because of the natural acid in the fruit. Did anyone ask Bobby? I would love to know. We love orange juice


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 23, 2010)

My guy eats grapes better than any other fruit or vegetable... and they are fairly acidic...

I can see where "too much" Orange Juice or other Citric juices/fruits would have a negative impact. And I'm not sure where the line of "too much" lies...

I do know that the soil and water in their native region is acidic (very low PH/KH). So I would have to imagine they can handle a certain amount of acidity without harm. 


The warning/concern mentioned above about artificial sugars has made me hesitant to do much with this idea. That and my stupid Tegu seems to be starting to burmate...


----------

